
The last post (2011) - Jun8
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.penmachine.com%2F2011%2F05%2Fthe-last-post&hl=en&strip=1
======
Jun8
Every now and then I think it's important to get reminded of other important
things in life. I read this post every year on the anniversary of his death,
which was yesterday.

